# Happy New Year



## Mari (Dec 31, 2018)

I am not a party person so spending a quiet evening with my BF sitting by the fire and listening to music.

~Happiness is not found by searching, but by living.


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year Mari and everyone hope all have Peace in the New Year.


----------



## GaryQ (Jan 1, 2019)

Defintely nothing wrong with staying home as far as i'm concerned.

Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 1, 2019)

@GaryQ why do you still have your app set to Fahrenheit?


----------



## GaryQ (Jan 1, 2019)

David, if your eyes were working  better you would see that it’s the C that is selected (bolder)
but as far as the “feels like -40” that’s the exact same temperature in Celsius and Fahrenheit so doesn’t really matter now right?


----------



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2019)

He was busy driving


----------



## GaryQ (Jan 1, 2019)

Somehow I’m pretty sure David is smart enough not to break the law while driving especially with his vision problems of late


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 1, 2019)

Thanks. I missed that but looking again and squinting a bit it's quite clear. 

I have an appointment with the new cataract guy February 15. Let's hope he can do something to repair it fairly quickly.


----------



## GaryQ (Jan 1, 2019)

Hope he can get you scheduled quickly.


----------

